# Some interior plastidip pics



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I got the interior dipped...again  

The black matte base overpowered the Canadian Blue Micro flakes but I think it looks pretty good. It looks so much better in the sun.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

nice job


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldnt mind seeing a white plastidip, im actually considering the color for my interior. So far ive seen green and pink interiors which I dont find appealing. The blue is allright it would at least match my blue topaz metalic cruze.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing a white plastidip, im actually considering the color for my interior. So far ive seen green and pink interiors which I dont find appealing. The blue is allright it would at least match my blue topaz metalic cruze.


I actually used to have a bright green on my interior, but it got too bright and obnoxious.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Looks good!


Thanks! I realized that I didn't reconnect my cruise control and radio control so I drove all the way from Toledo area to Detroit area without cruise control 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> Thanks! I realized that I didn't reconnect my cruise control and radio control so I drove all the way from Toledo area to Detroit area without cruise control
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lol don't feel so bad. I was pressing and holding my tc light to get a jump on a slow car in the other lane. After 10 seconds of press and hold I realized it's still disconnected and flapping around down there. The manual shift boot ring really eats into the dip when you take it off and put it on often. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

I did the exact same thing hahah

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Two7elevens said:


> I did the exact same thing hahah
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I find that it collects a lot of dust. I'm not sure if it's just because it's a funny texture, or the kind of plastidip. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> I find that it collects a lot of dust. I'm not sure if it's just because it's a funny texture, or the kind of plastidip.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah..the dust is much more noticeable nao but I find that it happens often with plasti dip. I did the wheels with the same process and it just looks dirty all the time. I think some glossifier may help but idk

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Its worth a try. I did a black base coat and I wish I had done a different base. Maybe a blue. Or I may go with a simple pearl tint with a glossy. They have so many options it makes it difficult. I'm definitely gonna invest in my own sprayer. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Its worth a try. I did a black base coat and I wish I had done a different base. Maybe a blue. Or I may go with a simple pearl tint with a glossy. They have so many options it makes it difficult. I'm definitely gonna invest in my own sprayer.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, maybe the white one as base coat should make the blue much moar brighter. Though I am thinking of doing white at some point, saw some other people's pictures and they look great.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Two7elevens said:


> Yeah, maybe the white one as base coat should make the blue much moar brighter. Though I am thinking of doing white at some point, saw some other people's pictures and they look great.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree! It'd be a great contrast to my all black interior. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> I find that it collects a lot of dust. I'm not sure if it's just because it's a funny texture, or the kind of plastidip.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





Two7elevens said:


> Yeah..the dust is much more noticeable nao but I find that it happens often with plasti dip. I did the wheels with the same process and it just looks dirty all the time. I think some glossifier may help but idk
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Have the same issue with red. with and w/o gloss. Using products like ice works but over time become a white ashy paste adding to the dirt issue.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

At least it's easy to do and your car always has a different look! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Third Cruze's the charm!


----------

